# مين افضل انواع الهندسه



## QUDAH (17 سبتمبر 2009)

مرحبا شباب :
انا معتز القضاه من الاردن
اكملت ثانويه عامه السنه ونجحت الحمد لله
قدمت لنظام البعثات في وزارة التعليم العالي وربنا انعم علي وحصلت على بعثة هندسه في الباكستان
حابب اسئلكوا يا شباب ايش هي افضل هندسه ماشيه من هون لاربع خمس سنيين
اشيرو علي وانشالله تكونوا اهل للنصيحه 
قال تعالى" واسئلوا اهل الذكر ان كنتم لا تعلمون"
ارجو يا شباب ما تبخلوا علي بأرائكم
شكراً​


----------



## AtsA (6 أغسطس 2011)

انا انصحك بالهندسة المدنية لانها مطلوبة على الدوام


----------



## AtsA (6 أغسطس 2011)

:77:باركولي انا الحمدلله انجحت في التوجيهي وحصلت على 92.1 شو هي افضل هندسة ممكنة للبنات


----------



## ahmed malik (6 أغسطس 2011)

الهندسة المدنية انسب للصبايا والله اعلم .


----------



## أحمد رأفت (6 أغسطس 2011)

دلوقتى المطلوب المدنى وبعد ذلك ميكانيكا قوى


----------



## M.akmal (7 أغسطس 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

فى رأيى المتواضع الناتج عن خبرتى البسيطه أن جميع فروع و تخصصات الهندسه مهمه و لا يمكن الإستغناء عن إحداها فى التقدم الصناعى و المعمارى و نمو الحضارات كما إنه جميعها مطلوب ولكن بدرجات.

أعتقد إن عمليه أختيار القسم أو التخصص تكون معتمده أولا و أخيرا على ميول و أهواء الشخص نفسه و لذلك فهى عمليه نسبيه.

ولكن كما جرى العرف فإن أقوى فروع الهندسه المطلوبه حالياً: 
1. الهندسه المدنيه حيث إنه قسم لا يمكن الإستغناء عنه فدائماً و أبدا سوف يكون هناك منشآت و طرق و كبارى و خلافه محتاجه للتشيد و البناء لذلك فهو قسم كثير الطلب عليه و يفضل أن يكون هذا القسم للمهندسين الذكور لما فيه من جهد و معاملات عده مع العمال و غيره.
2. هندسه القوى الميكانيكيه حيث أنه قسم يختص فى معظم ما هو ميكانيكا :7: فهم قسم عام و مطلوب. و يفضل ايضا أن يكون هذا القسم للمهندسين الذكور. كما انه مرتبط ارتباط كبير بالهندسه الكهربيه.
3. الهندسه المعماريه ايضا من الاقسام المطلوبه كثيرا فهى مرتبطه ارتباط كبير بالهندسه المدنيه ويفضل أن يكون هذا القسم للمهندسات الإناث لأنه يحتاج الى مجهود جسدى أقل و يحتاج لللمسات الفنيه وأختيار ألوان و أشكال و تصميمات. الشىْ الذى فى رأى العبد لله يمكن أن تتفوق فيه الإناث عن الرجال مع أحترامى للمهندسين المعماريين طبعا.

أخيرا نصيحتى لك/لكى هى أستخاره الله فى كل أختياراتك الذى بإذن الله سوف يوصلك للإفضل لك و أرجو أكون قد أفدتك.


----------



## حازم محمد برهوم (3 ديسمبر 2012)

انصحك بالهندسة المدنية لانها مطلوبة على الدوام وفي كل الاوقات.


----------

